# supply shops in sweden or scandinavia?



## auraindiga (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi all, im curious to know if there are any soapmakers on this forum who live in sweden or scandinavia, and where you get your supplies (fo, colorants, molds etc). I have only been able to find two online shops that sell the aforementioned and their range is very limited. So right now im using my good old baking silicon molds but i feel like it is time to move on as i intend to start selling my soaps at markets come spring. Otherwise would have to order from the uk But shipping is still quite a lot. Thanks!


----------



## Catastrophe (Dec 6, 2016)

Aliexpress has lots of soap molds with international shipping.  Not sure how long it would take to get to you, it takes a month or so to the US, but their prices can be decent.


----------

